# NAS Pcola xmas flounder



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

On live skrump, my nephew caught this weird looking fish. It was flat and tasted really good.

It's place of residence was on the base, by the trail where the people run and walk their dogs. (Strange how they choose to run and walk instead of fish I must say). I planned to find the rest of his family but alas, the sun she set too soon. Perhaps if they stay, I can harvest a few more. Well played flat fish... well played.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the language in the report haha :thumbup:


----------

